# Is FWD BMW's new best friend? 12 FWD models in the works



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

So sad. N4S


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Too bad BMW did not buy Saab. If it did, the Saab line could be the world's leader in FWD.

Maybe making MINI, the FWD line would be good?

FWD is not evil. It's a good alternative to AWD.


----------



## goldenbb (May 13, 2013)

Uninspiring--that's the word that comes to mind. Are they all turbos?


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Money drives everything unfortunately!:tsk:


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The last part scares me a bit.


Amen. A front wheel drive X1 or X3 makes sense, but the 2 series sounds like the thin end of the wedge. If they go FWD, you might as well buy an Audi, Merc, Renault, etc instead.

Not to bag out FWD, but sporty BMWs are meant to have RWD dynamics as part of the whole "drivers car" philosophy. "Key market differentiator", I believe it is called.


----------

